
Ikea gives India employees six months paid parental leave - codegeek
http://money.cnn.com/2017/03/15/news/india/ikea-india-parental-maternity-leave/
======
moh_maya
Just wanted to highlight that the Indian Parliament recently passed a law
requiring 26 weeks (6 months) of paid maternity leave for all companies with
more than 10 employees [1].

Though, obviously, good on Ikea to extend it to both the parents, instead of
just the mother.

[1] [http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/parliament-
passes-b...](http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/parliament-passes-bill-
to-raise-maternity-leave-to-26-weeks/articleshow/57565644.cms)

